# Drumkit From Hell 2



## Stretchnutz (Mar 8, 2007)

Do i need anything besides tha program to make the drum tracks?

Here's two links for it 
http://www.soundsonline.com/Drumkit-From-Hell-2-pr-PSP06.html

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/EastWest-Drumkit-From-Hell-2-?sku=955885


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, you'll need a sequencer app like Reason or Fruity Loops to run the VSTi plugin.


----------



## Stretchnutz (Mar 8, 2007)

Something like this?
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Cakewalk-SONAR-Home-Studio-6-XL?sku=700935


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 8, 2007)

I haven't used Cakewalk Sonar myself, so I don't know for sure. Looking at the description, though, it looks like it should be able to support DFH2 just fine!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 8, 2007)

i used it sonar.


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> i used it sonar.



Stop drinking, Nick.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 8, 2007)

Chris said:


> Stop drinking, Nick.



Oops, sorry... was on the phone with a friend  Yeah I used DKFH2 with Sonar 5, works fine. Anything thats VST will work with Sonar or pretty much anything. Thats the point of VST plugins/programs, to work in basically any program.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)

I use Cubase to sequence my DFHEZX.. its works very nicely.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 8, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> i used it sonar.



 

another vote for Sonar here. I like it. Its more intuitive then I was expecting and works great, plus it came free with my hardware mic interface.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 8, 2007)

do you need to have ezdrummer to run this program?


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 8, 2007)

Necky379 said:


> do you need to have ezdrummer to run this program?



To run DFH2? No, they're separate programs.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 8, 2007)

i thought it was an expansion to ezdrummer, thats good though ive been wanting to try it out for some time now but didnt want to spend the money on both programs.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)

EZdrummer is a drum program (plugin really) in itself. The DFHEZX is an expansion for that. DFH2 is a different program. And so is DFHS.


----------



## Stretchnutz (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Guys for all you help


----------



## DSS3 (Mar 9, 2007)

Please Get DFHS or EZdrummer.... DFHS2 is a pretty sorry excuse for a DFH product.


----------



## Stretchnutz (Mar 9, 2007)

DSS3 said:


> Please Get DFHS or EZdrummer.... DFHS2 is a pretty sorry excuse for a DFH product.



Really? So with DFHS i DONT need EZdrummer? But i will still need a seq. program?

What "setup" would you guys suggest for someone who's a beginner to computer recording?(or recording in genral)I also getting a Line6 Toneport KB37(http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Line-6-TonePort-KB37-Audio-Interface-and-MIDI-Controller?sku=246510) and im going to use that to record my guitar and make bass/synth lines


Thanks


----------



## Alpo (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd recommend EZDrummer and the Drumkit From Hell expansion pack. I "demoed" DFH2 and it's kinda sucky. It's a huge resource hog. I can run EZ just fine with a gig of RAM, but DFH2 won't even let me load all the ambience sounds and stuff.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 9, 2007)

If youre just starting, then you probably dont wanna fuck with DFHS. Shit, im used to Toontrack products and i dont wanna fuck with DFHS lol. I'd go with EZD and the DFH addon for it.


----------



## Stretchnutz (Mar 9, 2007)

oh, true i see


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryan said:


> If youre just starting, then you probably dont wanna fuck with DFHS. Shit, im used to Toontrack products and i dont wanna fuck with DFHS lol. I'd go with EZD and the DFH addon for it.


 

how much for the ezd and dfh addon cost together?


----------



## Alpo (Mar 15, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> how much for the ezd and dfh addon cost together?



They cost me about 200 together, so probably about 230-250$. Not a bad price for the amazing sounds you get.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 15, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> how much for the ezd and dfh addon cost together?





$241.20 from Musician's Friend. Not bad for how often i use them.


----------



## Jimothy (Apr 11, 2007)

How hard are these programs to use? I really want to check out one of these because I've heard what they can do and they blow away what I've been using, but I'm also accustomed to Audacity, which is ass, so I have no experience with a good recording program or a good drum machine.


So basically I'm a supreme newb and I need to learn. Any suggestions on where I should start?


----------



## 999dead666 (Apr 12, 2007)

i have drum kit from hell installed but i cant open it with my cubase!! do i need to get ezdrummer for that or dfh can work by it self with cubase?


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 12, 2007)

If you're talking about the DFH expansion, then yes, you'll need to install EZ Drummer and then reinstall the DFH expansion.


----------



## Alpo (Apr 12, 2007)

If he's talking about the original DFH, then he needs a sampler. If I remember correctly, the original DFH is just a sample collection.


----------



## MrRedRaider (Apr 19, 2007)

I just got DFH2 and im having a good bit of difficulty with it. Came with NI Kompakt, and it doesnt make any fucking sense. Im starting to get ahold of how to eq and mess with the samples, but the group edit and the instrument menus dont make much sense at all. Anyone have some presets I can use? lol


----------



## cvinos (Apr 20, 2007)

If anyone needs a sampler, madtracker is a good one for the computer.


----------

